# Rip Sam



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

little sam died ,aged 12 weeks,,everyone is heartbroken,

RIP sam,xxxxxx


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh my god, so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news  Was he poorly?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes,he was born with a heart mermour,,but the the vet said he was greatly inproving,,so it came as quite a shock to us when he died,


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont know you, but I cannot imagine losing something so small and lovely and that had only been in your lives a short time.

Sympathies to you and your family

x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my mums chihuahua had her first litter of two pups,he was one of them,,so we have been with him since birth, he was a sweet,loving, playful little boy, who will be greatly missed,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

God im sooooooo sorry Lorraine to hear of the loss you have had. Poor little pup god bless and goodnight little one. x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*im so sorry to hear your loss lorraine, words can not expess how you must all be feeling, *


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww thats sad news collie, thoughts are with you at this sad time


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

so sorry to read of yours an yr familys loss


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry about your loss colliemerles,

thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

So so to read that you have lost this little pupster at such a young age.
May he run free at rainbow bridge from now to eternity.
RIP little chap.
regards
sue


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry you have lost your angel, my thoughts are with you and family at this sad time , RIP little one run free at rainbow bridge .


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww bless him, he was so sweet!
So sorry for your loss hun
RIP Sam


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

So sorry you've lost him


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry poor little pup


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

RIP Sweet baby


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh CM,so sorry for the passing of your darling little Sam


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

so sorry to hear your sad news collie


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

OH, I'm so sorry, god bless little Sam, my thoughts are with you, take care x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to read this sad news - poor little one - so unfair.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry little Sam passed away I know how heart broken you all are, he was such a sweet little boy. You can rest in the fact that he didnt suffer and was always happy and well loved, I know it may not help now bet it will give you comfort in time. RIP Sam.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about you loss Collie 
RIP Sam x


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

so sorry for your loss, its bloody awful when they leave us especialy when they are so young


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

only just look at this thread as i dont usually come on this part of the forum as it makes me cry, so so sorry for your loss collies our thoughts are with you and your familiy


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

i didnt even know u had a new baby  So sorry ur baby boy died  The lord works in mysterious ways 

R.I.P little man xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news he was so lovely. Jo x


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Sending you big cyber hugs - so sorry to hear about little Sam.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, it difficult when they have lived a full life but taken at such a tender age it must be very hard especially for the children.

RIP Same

Sue


----------

